# مقارنة لتوزيع لإجهادات والتشوهات حول الأنفاق دائرية المقطع المحفورة في الصخور المرنة والمرنة-لدنة



## طارق البخاري (10 ديسمبر 2014)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذا عرض قدمته اليوم كجزء من متطلبات إنهاء أحد مواد الماجستير بعنوان:

* A Comparison between Elastic and Elastic-Plastic model Analysis for Stresses & 
**Displacements Distribution around underground circular openings


*​


----------



## medo_1952 (24 يناير 2015)

can I contact with u I want ask about question in this subject


----------



## medo_1952 (24 يناير 2015)

thank u for this lectures


----------



## medo_1952 (24 يناير 2015)

An horizontal drift will be excavated at a depth of 450m. The drift diameter is 6m. The UCS of the rock
mass is 60 MPa, the tension strength of the rock mass is 3 MPa and the specify gravity is 26 kN/m3
 
second tunnel, 3m in diameter, will be excavated parallel to that tunnel. It is located at the same elevation. The drift centers are 10m apart. The ratio k defining the stress regime is 2.5. Discuss on the rock mass stability at the roof of the smallest excavation.


----------



## medo_1952 (24 يناير 2015)

An horizontal drift will be excavated at a depth of 450m. The drift diameter is 6m. The UCS of the rock
mass is 60 MPa, the tension strength of the rock mass is 3 MPa and the specify gravity is 26 kN/m3
 
second tunnel, 3m in diameter, will be excavated parallel to that tunnel. It is located at the same elevation. The drift centers are 10m apart. The ratio k defining the stress regime is 2.5. Discuss on the rock mass stability at the roof of the smallest excavation.


----------



## medo_1952 (24 يناير 2015)

من فضللك ساعدني بي الاجابه


----------



## طارق البخاري (25 يناير 2015)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

نفس هذه المسألة مع حل كامل لها موجودة في كتاب:
Engineering Rock Mechanics في الجزء الثاني الخاص بالمسائل المحلولة في الباب 19 صفحة 358.

وإن كنت تريد مناقشتها هنا في المنتدى حتى نستفيد جميعاً فمرحباً بك.


----------



## طارق البخاري (25 يناير 2015)

*المسألة وحلها من الكتاب*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

إليك المسألة مع حلها من الكتاب:


----------



## طارق البخاري (25 يناير 2015)




----------



## medo_1952 (25 يناير 2015)

شكرًا جزيلا للك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م. يزن اياد (17 فبراير 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## widou (25 يناير 2016)

hi 
please can you tell me more details about this book /////Engineering Rock Mechanics في الجزء الثاني الخاص بالمسائل المحلولة في الباب 19 صفحة 358.//
ref or send me link GReat 
salam alkoum​


----------

